# Combined sat nav and reversing camera



## BaggyBuoy (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi there . I need to invest in a sat nav and a reversing camera . I have looked at the Digi Star which is a combined unit and would replace the dash mounted radio in my Peuguet cab (Autocruise Starburst 2006) so might be an advantage as current radio is not brilliant. The camera is wireless - any views? - but would still need power hard wiring so would probaly need to getted fitted professionally Any views would be appreciated 

Loving this new adventure - regards to all


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

As you say, the camera will need power (probably from your reversing light) so someone will have to get under and disturb bits and pieces. We bought a hard wired camera and 4 reversing sensors off ebay about 3 years ago (£120?) - the cable easily went along the skirt and up the passenger door frame to the overbed, then down to a "new" TV mirror fastened on top of the original fitting. The reversing beeper was fitted in the wardrobe, having drilled a small hole in the floor to allow the wire to pass through. The "be brave" bit involved drilling holes in the rear skirt, but a bit of masking tape and the supplied drill bit meant that everything went well. Total time - 4 hours approx. Doubtlessly a professional outfit would do it faster, but my labour was free!

We are now on our 3rd sat nav (PDA - slow, old maps; Garmin - software froze in Madrid, fortunately on the way home; TomTom 540 offered by Halfords as replacement for Garmin) and thinking about getting a replacement, with an ability to enter height, width, weight etc. 

Personally, I would stick with seperate devices as it allows greater flexibility, but in this world we all make our own choices - enjoy!

Gordon


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Combined sat nav and revesing cameras*



BaggyBuoy said:


> Hi there . I need to invest in a sat nav and a reversing camera . I have looked at the Digi Star which is a combined unit and would replace the dash mounted radio in my Peuguet cab (Autocruise Starburst 2006) so might be an advantage as current radio is not brilliant. The camera is wireless - any views? - but would still need power hard wiring so would probaly need to getted fitted professionally Any views would be appreciated
> 
> Loving this new adventure - regards to all


I fitted a camera with a 180 degree view bought from the supplier on the link below. It was a DIY install and I ran the A/V connection inside and bought a screen that clipped on over the existing mirror and found a route down the headlining over the cab and down the windscreen framing to get the power to the screen.
Like many suppliers I'd guess, the one I used was extremely helpful even to the point of offering a longer lead if the one supplied was not long enough to get from front to back.
Camera feed picked up from the rear loom and screen feed picked up from a ignition switch feed so that the system only came on when ignition turned on.
After choosing this sytem, I wondered whether I should have done a combined SATNAV/Camera. The only thing to consider is that if you treat the camera as a rearview camera to be kept on all the time, then you don't have to switch between SATNAV view and rearview camera. I guess you can get a system capable of split screen displaying both but as a car driver I find the fact that rearview is in the same place as on car and van and SATNAV again is a look to the dashboard area is again the same routine car or van. The only thing I different is the vastly superior wing mirrors on the van!

Vision UK

Some debate about interference to wireless systems which others may be able to help with, after reading the issues and talking with Vision UK with the offer of exchanging the cabling if necessary I took the hard wired option and thereby the extra time to route the cable.
The mirror screen I bought is in the link and mine has two video feeds that could take a SATNAV feed I guess. My TomTom won't do this.... and in any case you'd have switch from one to another using the remote that came with my system... not too practical I think.

Steve


----------

